# Dwarf cobalt Tincs



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello,
I recently got a pair of Dwarf Cobalt Tincs. They are about a half of inch maybe just a bit bigger. About how big do they get? I bought the pair from Waldo Pets out of Cali. These guys are great and very active.
Any info on people who keep the dwarfs would be great.
TQ


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*Tincs*

Did they claim to sell you a sexed pair? I'm not too experienced with tincs, but i know they get pretty dang big, and usually pet stores will get their frogs from breeders a couple of months out of the water. Tincs also take a while to reach maturity, so don't get ready to be overloaded with eggs or anything. It's hard to be patient-- i've got some leuc's that are on the brink of maturity, and it's driving me nuts! Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

*Dwarfs*

The dwarf cobalts are great frogs. They tend to mature out at 1/2 the size of Surinams. Just listen for the low buzzing of the male, very typical tinc calling. Hope that you indeed did get a pair. I'm still trying to find some females for my 3 calling males.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

*dwarfs*

They said that it was more than likley a pair. But they did not want to say for sure because they never caught the male calling yet. They are about 12 and a half months old now. They look like a pair as well. I really like them. they are active and out more than my azureus.
What size tank do you keep your males in/
TQ


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey,
I bought a "pair" also from Waldo Frogs in CA. Mine are also very nice looking frogs, very fat. and mine are a pair. They are 14 + months old. Give them some time. You should be able to see a two different body types between males and females.
Later and Happy Frogging, 
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey I live in Cali and have never heard of Waldo pets. Can u guys tell me what city they are in and if they have a web site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

*Dwarfs*

I have my 3 males in a 10 gal. heavily planted tank. They are always out climbing on pieces of wood and actively calling when misted. If I could put a pair of these together a 10 should do just fine.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

As far as I know their is no place called Waldo Pet or Waldo frogs. They are a private breeder who sells frogs when every they have them. In fact at good prices. The Dwarf Cobalts were only $25 each in Dec at 12 months old. They post ads on Kingsnake and frog net when ever they have any thing for sale. They are located in Redlands, CA 92374
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

JJuchems said:


> As far as I know their is no place called Waldo Pet or Waldo frogs. They are a private breeder who sells frogs when every they have them. In fact at good prices. The Dwarf Cobalts were only $25 each in Dec at 12 months old. They post ads on Kingsnake and frog net when ever they have any thing for sale. They are located in Redlands, CA 92374
> Later and Happy Frogging,
> Jason Juchems


WOW!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I gotta find this place!


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

*Dwarfs*

I bought my pair in December for 25 each. I had to wait till the weather got better to ship. I cant wait to hear the male call. They are alway seem to be at the highest point of their cage. I wonder if making a more vertical than horizontal cage would be better.
My male has more lime green where the yellow is, is this common in the cobalts? The female is just a bright yellow, great colors.
TQ


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

*Dwarf cobalt tincs*

We have bred two forms of the cobalts, French Guiana and the standard, which are consierably bigger. The French Guiana are more colorful. They also get to be at least an inch long, so I can't imagine what you may have. Do you have a picture of them?

Christina


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

*cobalts*

I will take a pic of them over the next couple of days, thats if they cooperate. They fit perfectly on a quearter with a rim still showing. My female is a really bright neon yellow, blue and black, the male is bright blue, black and a yellow pattern fading into green down his back. I have not seen any of the other cobalts in person, just pics.
TQ


----------

